# Sticky  Official Bimmerfest Neuschwanstein Castle Photo spot.



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Many ED Bimmerfest members photograph their car in front of Neuschwanstein. Here are the directions to the photo spot - so you can spend your time touring the castles instead of boring your wife or significant other looking for the perfect photo spot.

Basically, driving down the main road, you will see some open farm fields off to the right. There is a "no traffic allowed" sign at the entrance to the street (Red circle with white center), but if you don't drive too far no one seems to mind. Park near the tree at the fork in the road (three hundred meters from the main road) and photograph your car with the castle in the background.

Late afternoon is probably the best time for a shot. A polarizer filter is a good idea to bring the colors out in your paint job. Try to a long lens to help magnify the castle, or less of a telephoto of you want to emphasize the car.

Here are directions from the parking lot to the photo spot: 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...62888,10.743492&spn=0.012785,0.02856&t=h&z=16


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

And, some member photos. 

Don't forget to post your photos here!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*here is mine...*

from 2004...

-MrB


----------



## One&Only (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll be eternally grateful for this post.
My ED starts next Sunday and I wanted to bet a photo at exactly this spot.

You've made it sooooo easy!


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

There was a farmer on a tractor doing some work in that vicinity when I was there, so it was a no-go. I immediately recognized it when I drove by.

My alternative photo location was a small parking lot right on the edge of the town of Schwangau, with a clear view to Neuschwanstein. I used my 55-200 VR at about 80 mm, f/18, which allowed me to get the castle and the car in focus.

The location ("Official" location circled in light blue, my legal alternative is the "A"):


Without polarizing filter (notice the glare on the windows and the blue tint to the forest ):


With polarizing filter (no window glare, nice colors, sharper woods ):


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Beautiful shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I remember one fester posted a pic of his car parked right up at the castle...that was awesome


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Kzang said:


> Beautiful shots! Thanks for sharing.


+1 on the photos! :bigpimp:


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

We aim to please!



One&Only said:


> I'll be eternally grateful for this post.
> My ED starts next Sunday and I wanted to bet a photo at exactly this spot.
> 
> You've made it sooooo easy!


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, he was working the field when I was there too, but he didn't seem to care. He had just mowed the grass under the tree shortly before I was there (kind of nice as it allowed me to get a low angle picture). The fork in the road actually goes off to a small (one lift) ski area that you can see from castle).



maande10 said:


> There was a farmer on a tractor doing some work in that vicinity when I was there, so it was a no-go. I immediately recognized it when I drove by.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

SJAPoc said:


> +1 on the photos! :bigpimp:


And +1 on the map. Great post. We should get this up in the wiki, since it's almost as obligatory as the 12-hour post (if you go to Neuschwanstein).


----------



## mlinkibikr (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm leaving Saturday for a Monday pickup. I'll be there about two weeks later - hopefully will add an Alpine White to the catalogue!

Dave.


----------



## thurst0509 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice thread idea Charles! I actually found that spot on my own as we drove into the castle area. Turned out to be the best car pics I got on the entire trip.

Here's mine: (you'll have to click the link since blogger doesn't seem to allow embedding of images)

http://bp2.blogger.com/_CIw5O2o3lv8/SH2h6xxsX0I/AAAAAAAAAas/rFZDCdYsGaE/s1600/DSC02907.JPG


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

chaz58 said:


> And, some member photos.
> 
> Don't forget to post your photos here!


Yes definitely this is a great shot if you get it during the correct time of day or use a filter. One of my favorite shots.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

What....no GPS coordinates?


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Pedal2Floor said:


> What....no GPS coordinates?


47.566010, 10.745966

or take the attached file and rename from POI.PDF to POI.GPX and import into your GPS!


----------



## voxmandoo (Feb 24, 2008)

*Not my car, but..*

Well, my car is in a pick. It was just an soggy day when I was there and I did not know about the secret photo area. Shoot, I almost left before the castle stuck its pointy head out of the clouds. Here's the best I could do.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

lilskel said:


> I remember one fester posted a pic of his car parked right up at the castle...that was awesome


Something like this (best done under the cover of darknes???):


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

How do you update things on the Wiki anyway???



Tanning machine said:


> And +1 on the map. Great post. We should get this up in the wiki, since it's almost as obligatory as the 12-hour post (if you go to Neuschwanstein).


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

Skiddy said:


> 47.566010, 10.745966
> 
> or take the attached file and rename from POI.PDF to POI.GPX and import into your GPS!


Thanks!!!!!! that is awesome!


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Gluhwein said:


> The snow may be real pretty, but the stuff they put on the roads looks really bad all over the car.


Hey Gluhwein,

Did you import snow for the photo or did the snow come early this year?


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

Here are my pictures at the castle, taken on the 26th of September during my ED. Truly a wonderful day!


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok here's my two ED's. - '11 M3 and the '12 528Xi 

It just hit me, I've had my 5'er back for a month now and haven't posted reunited pictures yet. Man I'm slipping. Maybe this weekend she'll be due for a photo shoot.

///Mike


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Which reminds me - I'm not sure these are posted anywhere but here's co-ordinates that work with Garmin Mapsource:

N47 33.957 E10 44.765


----------



## al_macaroni (Jul 29, 2009)

This is a great location. These photos were taken the last week of October 2012. 

We really lucked out on our timing. We were going to go back the next morning for different lighting, but fog had rolled in obscuring the castle.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

al_macaroni said:


> This is a great location. These photos were taken the last week of October 2012.
> 
> We really lucked out on our timing. We were going to go back the next morning for different lighting, but fog had rolled in obscuring the castle.


Perfect with the autumnal tree.


----------



## Gianny (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine from OCT 2011.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

al_macaroni said:


> This is a great location. These photos were taken the last week of October 2012.
> 
> We really lucked out on our timing. We were going to go back the next morning for different lighting, but fog had rolled in obscuring the castle.


Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

Nov. 3rd 2012 approximately 4pm


----------



## al_macaroni (Jul 29, 2009)

poleposition said:


> Nov. 3rd 2012 approximately 4pm


Nice ride! The lighting works well with the color of your car.


----------



## edge9 (Jun 5, 2009)

From October 2012. Beautiful day.


----------



## speedracerf4i (Jun 8, 2004)

Parking lot 3. No one has ever posted their car in the parking lot, so let me be the first.
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


----------



## mmjrjr (Sep 20, 2012)

Taken last week (Nov 13, 2012). 

This was disappointing...


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

There's always photoshop. Looks cold. Nice paint job!


----------



## ajm0824 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Early November Delivery*


----------



## rotorheadbob (Mar 6, 2012)

Great shots! It looks like the scaffolding was taken down on the side facing the roads. It was all covered up in July when we were there.

Have fun in Germany!


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

*December 1st Photos*


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful shots! The perfect setting for a white X1!


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

+1 the White X1 looks perfect in the snow! How's it driving?


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! The car handled the winter weather perfectly and gave me no troubles on the wet snowy icy mountain roads nor on the wet autobahn at high speed. 

I'm coming from a two seater sports car, and I wanted something that still felt sporty. Believe it or not, this X1 doesn't even feel like I compromised. I love it. Can't wait to get it stateside.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

4/21/2013


----------



## rotorheadbob (Mar 6, 2012)

Great shot at a fantastic location! Glad to see the scaffolding is down.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

chaz58 said:


> Something like this (best done under the cover of darknes???):


Love this shot also.



chaz58 said:


> And, some member photos.
> 
> Don't forget to post your photos here!


Where did you take the third pic (with the wagon?) Great shot


----------



## shym (Dec 25, 2004)

April 23 2014


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice one shym!

Who's the first person to put a Bimmerfest sticker on that bench?


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

Awesome view


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

4.1.13


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

some of these are great shots, I am going to see the castle but I dunno if I will go to that spot. I'm not really going to Europe to take pictures of my car. I'm going to Europe to see and take pictures of Europe.

The one pic I go hope to take is a shot in the Alps with snowy mountaintops in the background. But for that to happen, I need open mountain passes.


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

jtuds said:


> some of these are great shots, I am going to see the castle but I dunno if I will go to that spot. I'm not really going to Europe to take pictures of my car. I'm going to Europe to see and take pictures of Europe.


Wow! Brave man! That's something the committee will need to evaluate and consider if they deem it necessary to warn you of the consequences. Taking a photo of you car in that spot when visiting the castles and then posting it on here is, I believe, compulsory and a strict requirement for all Bimmerfest members. You ignore it at your peril - you could have your car impounded or it could delay the shipping for several weeks.

Further viewpoints on this risky and unprecedented suggestion (of not stopping at the Bimmerfest official photos-stop) are invited as it is far too strange an idea for me alone to comment on.......


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ban him!


----------



## mrnd23 (Jan 25, 2013)

i had the bad luck of it beeing a snowing and cloudy day. Couldnt see the castle at all from the main road. Missed my chance for this pic. Didnt ruin the Europe trip and the whole ED process though


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

shym said:


> April 23 2014


Nice shot from next year...

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shym (Dec 25, 2004)

Prost said:


> Nice shot from next year...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I'm sure it will look the same next year&#8230;&#8230; Should be - April 2014 ED 650Ci


----------



## wmandra (Dec 18, 2009)

Here are both of mine... The E92 is from 2010 and the Z4 is from April 2013.

Bill


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

Here is mine from last week.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Our photo from 4/18/13









You might recognize this spot located maybe 100 meters up the road.....


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Keep the photos coming! Love everyone's castle photos!


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

BTW - not sure if it was mentioned. If you plan to do the castle, and want to tour it, you can get tickets 24 hours in advance (not any sooner). I highly recommend this, otherwise you may be required to wait 3-4 hours. It's also a new castle, and unfinished.


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

Mdssbuc, nice pics. You got really lucky with the weather.


----------



## kenrichter (Aug 9, 2009)

*Neuschwanstein Castle on a perfect sunny June day.*


----------



## CalBears89 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi,

Longtime forum follower and now glad to be a member after ED in October, 2013. Space Grey 650i Coupe with Amaro Brown.

Beautiful autumn afternoon at Neuschwanstein...


----------



## imjoet (Apr 5, 2013)

CalBears89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Longtime forum follower and now glad to be a member after ED in October, 2013. Space Grey 650i Coupe with Amaro Brown.
> 
> Beautiful autumn afternoon at Neuschwanstein...


Great car and great pic

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

2014 328i M-Sport in Estoril Blue II/Black


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Great shot Heliochrome85...am looking forward to repeating that with our new F31 in March!


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Richk582 said:


> Had GREAT weather for our photo


Gorgeous car beautiful weather! What time of year?


----------



## BobcatWong (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful Scene. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## b|ake (May 16, 2010)

This is from 2/18/14

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

So it's not the official spot...but...


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

*1st BMW, ED & Spartanburg Re-Delivery*

After 34 years, returned to Germany to pickup our Glacier Silver / Coral Red F31 M-Sport Touring on St. Patricks Day. Three cheers to Rolf for his excellent pick-up services and to our BMW delivery specialist, Wolfgang Foss who's featured in the BMW video.  Drove 1,458km from Munich, AlpinStrasse to Fussen, onto Rothenburg, then Bacharach along the Rhine, south to Heidelberg and Hockenheim Racetrack, Ingolstadt for the Audi factory tour and finally, turn-in back in Munich. It was 70 degrees Friday when we turned it in...this morning...23F and light snow...Ugh. Now the wait begins until our Spartanburg re-delivery...hopefully in time for O'Fest in Colorado!


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking at a map it appears we could stop off here on our way from Salzburg to Bregenz (Lake Konstantine)...would that in fact be the case?


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not the quickest way to get between the two places, but you can do it. Some nice scenery along the way.


----------



## sailwind (Sep 19, 2003)

Found the spot.









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

sailwind said:


> Found the spot.
> 
> View attachment 435430
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

Today we took the car out for a test drive.
Went first down to Fussen & the Neu Schwanstein Castle. (A Fester Must Do).
We took the mandatory photo with the castle in the background (Photo 1) and of the castle itself (Photo 2). Unfortunately, it was a bit cloudy, but thankfully dry.
For a full report (still in progress) of our ED, go HERE


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks great Expilot! We just got confirmation of our Performance Center Redelivery date of June 2nd..Woo Hoo! Soon we'll be driving our F31 M-Sport once again!


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

miata13 said:


> Looks great Expilot! We just got confirmation of our Performance Center Redelivery date of June 2nd..Woo Hoo! Soon we'll be driving our F31 M-Sport once again!


Thanks 

In regards to your June 2nd PC re-delivery date, when were you notified (how soon prior to your date) and how big a window of possible dates did they give you?? Also, when was your drop off date & where? (In other words, how long from drop-off to re-delivery?)
Trying to plan the flight back there, meeting friends there, and planning the drive back to the West Coast is a bummer, when you don't know when it will be.


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing like a good double post...


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

*A Little Different*

Due to scheduling and weather, we were unable to get to Neuschwanstein Castle with the new car--we had to settle for a tour two days before our appointment at the Welt.

Here are a few photos taken at the castle, just in keeping with the spirit....


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Made it to the spot. Great view and awesome car.








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

RJaero19473 said:


> Here's my pic from ED last week.


Beautiful shot! Congrats on your ED!


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

I posted this in my picture thread, but it was so nice to actually be in "the spot" after watching all you guys post pics for the last few years. 

Here is mine:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Our stop for the photo op on 3/12/2015:










Mineral Grey with Coral Red Interior (along with leather dashboard and Ash Grain Finewood w/Inlay Trim) 435i M Sport xDrive Convertible.

Here is link to our Photo Journal of 3/15 European Delivery Experience including stop over in Iceland, The Welt, Castles at Schwangau, Rothenburg ob der Tauber and walking the 1.5 mile city wall, and Salzburg including a stay at Maria's Suite in the Villa Trapp, the actual home of the von Trapp family when they fled from Austria.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=832606


----------



## sbono13 (Jul 27, 2004)

Beautiful additions to the gallery!


----------



## zeuss94 (Aug 12, 2014)

*It seems it always rains there but it was actually sunny in the am*

Here's a pic of March 31, 2015. c. 2:00pm


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

zeuss94 said:


> Here's a pic of March 31, 2015. c. 2:00pm


Very nice!

I like the angle and perspective of your shot so much that I'm saving this photo as an aid for my own photo shoot in June. :thumbup:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

zeuss94 said:


> Here's a pic of March 31, 2015. c. 2:00pm












Amazing what two weeks difference makes. White snow to green grass!

This was what we encountered on 3/12:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

One of my submissions. The other is on my camera. My wife and kids were supposed to duck!!


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

obmd1 said:


> One of my submissions. The other is on my camera. My wife and kids were supposed to duck!!
> View attachment 501286


Cool picture!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

obmd1 said:


> One of my submissions. The other is on my camera. My wife and kids were supposed to duck!!
> View attachment 501286


Is your vehicle on the Military or Diplomate program? Notice absence of the Zoll plate most of us are provided on ED. By the way, like the photo and the car.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Northcar said:


> Is your vehicle on the Military or Diplomate program? Notice absence of the Zoll plate most of us are provided on ED.


To my eye, his plate looks like everyone else's. What am I missing? :dunno:


----------



## PikkaGTR (Oct 6, 2014)

I was fortunate enough to have good weather for my time at Neuschwanstein.
The drive to Fussen was amazing and the tour was short, but more informational than I expected.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

aardvark said:


> To my eye, his plate looks like everyone else's. What am I missing? :dunno:


I did not see the red band on the right side that has a date on it which if I recall correctly, is the expiration date of the plate. I went back and checked the photo again and sure enough it is there, but due to the red color of the car it had blended in with the car so as to not be evident to my eye initially.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

PikkaGTR said:


> I was fortunate enough to have good weather for my time at Neuschwanstein.
> The drive to Fussen was amazing and the tour was short, but more informational than I expected.


Nice photo! The sky blue paint certainly compensates for the not blue sky.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice even with a minor location infraction.


----------



## PikkaGTR (Oct 6, 2014)

Northcar said:


> Nice photo! The sky blue paint certainly compensates for the not blue sky.


Yes at least it didn't rain. We got there pretty early around 9 so it was still overcast , but it did get sunny after the castle tour for the drive home


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Northcar said:


> I did not see the red band on the right side that has a date on it which if I recall correctly, is the expiration date of the plate. I went back and checked the photo again and sure enough it is there, but due to the red color of the car it had blended in with the car so as to not be evident to my eye initially.


It's there. Just blends very well with the body color.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

How do you enter the coordinates in your gps? I haven't done this before. What coordinates should I enter? There seem to be a few in this thread?


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I used the destination numbers from the very first post in this thread. After you hit "enter new destination" scroll down to where gps coordinates is an option.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Found it pretty easily by looking at google maps first. Perfect weather today!


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Looked good out there the week of Apr 13th*

Easy enough to find and no one around...


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Congratulations and enjoy the drive!


----------



## Ramonito (May 10, 2014)

Congratulations. I hope I have this kind of weather on Friday . We'll be there in the afternoon after a 14:30 delivery.


----------



## Ramonito (May 10, 2014)

Neuschwanstein castle pic.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

*My 428xi Official Newschwanstein Photos*

Thanks to Gluhwein and Northcar who mentioned Alexander Von Wagnerweg. Very easy to find and definitely the best road to shoot at. We were there for a little while and only one other car came down the road. Until that driver, I was unsure we were allowed to be on it!


----------



## shiftmr2t (Mar 26, 2015)

Just picked my new M4 yesterday! Went through Salzburg then through the Alps to the castle this evening. Figured I would post these while hanging out in the hotel in Grainau. Definitely an amazing trip!


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Sweet! Looks like great weather too. :thumbup:


----------



## scarhill (Dec 29, 2014)

Rainy, chilly day out there today...


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

I was in Garmisch 2 weeks ago and Sixt gave me a 320d wagon (M Sport). I was tempted to go to the spot and take a pic with the rental car (since I've never done an ED) but I didn't have enough time.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

WaxComb said:


> I was in Garmisch 2 weeks ago and Sixt gave me a 320d wagon (M Sport). I was tempted to go to the spot and take a pic with the rental car (since I've never done an ED) but I didn't have enough time.


That would have been a, uh, karma nightmare.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

1600 km in!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> 1600 km in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

Here we are at the Neuschwanstein photo spot. This is the day after we took delivery of our 228i at the Welt. The rainy weather from previous day cleared for a beautiful day.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

My SO M3 and Rowanbuds Lemans Blue M3 at "The Spot" today in the beautiful Bavarian Spring weather we have been experiencing.


----------



## Ramonito (May 10, 2014)

Awesome pics.


----------



## GoldCup (Mar 3, 2015)

428i GC at the spot!










BHC's M3 and my car:


----------



## GoldCup (Mar 3, 2015)

428i GC at the spot!










BHC's M3 and my car:


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

*Vonmayr*

here she is without her playmate


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

How does one get pictures to show up in the post instead of as attachments?
Never mind. I found the reference


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

vonmayr said:


> How does one get pictures to show up in the post instead of as attachments?
> Never mind. I found the reference


You need to hot link it to another photo web site. Use the little square icon with the mountain in it.


----------



## dkmcclelland (Dec 5, 2014)

Perfect weather all week here!


----------



## dkmcclelland (Dec 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Papawhiskey (Jun 13, 2015)

Photo taken on 05/25/2015, the day after delivery. Sakhir Orange 2015 M3.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

*'15 m3 mg/so*

Here's the new baby after 450 miles of Alpinestrasse goodness . Picked up 7-9 (and signed das Buch!) Added this pic to my sig too.


----------



## m5in2009 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Tanzanite on a cloudy day!*

Cloudy and damp..but who cares. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 6/17/15


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

[Duplicate Post]


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

We stopped two different days to get different lighting on the Carbon Black. On the second day there was a van there, just to the left of the "spot," setting up a lot of camera equipment for some type of photo shoot.

The BMW Nav system did warn us that we were entering a "restricted area."


----------



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

Here are some photos at the Castle spot along with some of the two castles taken on 7/19/15 at 2:00pm. I parked the car entirely in the grass thinking that it would make better photos. The car is quite dirty but for some reason does not show up in the photos. I tried to take photos at the alternate spot on Alexander Von Wagner Weg, but someone placed posts and ribbons along the road I assume to discourage crazy car owners from taking photos there and it is working.


----------



## contactjj (Jul 29, 2011)

*Visited the spot on 7/13.*

Here is mine, 7/13/2015


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

contactjj said:


> Here is mine, 7/13/2015


Good one. I like the on the road pics. What is the color?


----------



## contactjj (Jul 29, 2011)

It is silver. Looks a little off colored from overcast. This one may be better color wise.


----------



## opfreak (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*Ah, memories of 2011*

Still in love with this car...


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

Mine


----------



## bk000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Oops! Wrong brand.

Photo taken Thursday morning, September 3rd, 2015.


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

From this last trip. BMW is a rental however...


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Aug 29*

Once again sorry for the delay..










Have to say, I found this spot by accident, I had the GPS coordinates with me, but ended up being the driver. What an awesome experience.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

and a stunning day for a castle photo shoot!


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been a long time lurker and finally got my dream car EDed with my BF on 9/12. I didn't bother writing down the GPS coordinates since I wasn't sure we would be out that way. But I kept on telling him how, "The bimmerfest folks have this spot that everyone photographs at." It turns out we found the spot just by looking at our GPS! 

We went there pretty early so not a lot of people were there. The locals were friendly with us and we were also very mindful to not interrupt the flow of things for too long too. If someone was coming down the road we immediately moved the car out of the way.

2016 M5


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Only X1s, which are not currently made in the U.S.


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

bhootnath said:


> You can do ED of X5s or any SAV for that matter? Thought they are assembled in US?


Only X1 is eligible for ED. X1 is the only X that is still manufactured in Germany (Regensburg) at this time.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

bhootnath said:


> You can do ED of X5s or any SAV for that matter? Thought they are assembled in US?


They are assembled in the U.S. Except the X1 which you see pictured above. It's the only one available for ED.


----------



## ShannonO (Oct 10, 2015)

Finger sun-blocking, better than nothing? Embed not working. Bah!


----------



## ShannonO (Oct 10, 2015)

.....


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

Hope it's ok if I cross post these two "castle spot" pics of my new X1 M Sport from my ED thread. 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=886137

ED was 12/11/15, I took these two pics the next day, Saturday 12/12/15 with my wife's Nikon DSLR, at sunset.


----------



## colinexl (Mar 26, 2004)

Weather was not great but here she is!


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

colinexl said:


> Weather was not great but here she is!


Very nice. Car looks great.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

colinexl said:


> Weather was not great but here she is!


Congratulations! It looks great in any weather. :thumbup:


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

colinexl said:


> Weather was not great but here she is!


Hi Colin, thumbs up! Beautiful car. :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about the bad weather, it was sheer luck it wasn't cloudy last Saturday when we were there. Neuschwanstein is amazing in any weather (my previous ED it was snowing).


----------



## SportyBMWLover (Mar 28, 2015)

Went to Munich in September for Oktoberfest and had an AMAZING European Delivery experience.

Many thanks to Bimmerfest for helping with the ED process and also for the directions to the classic Schloss Neuschwanstein photo spot!


----------



## bhootnath (May 6, 2006)

pbjjj said:


> Only X1 is eligible for ED. X1 is the only X that is still manufactured in Germany (Regensburg) at this time.


Got it. I learn something new everyday in this forum


----------



## jljamison (Mar 2, 2015)

22 hour compliance

Very foggy today.


----------



## jljamison (Mar 2, 2015)

22 hour compliance

Very foggy today.


----------



## StigsFatCousin (Jan 12, 2016)

can't wait to get this beast home


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

StigsFatCousin said:


> View attachment 557544
> can't wait to get this beast home


Where is the castle in that photo?


----------



## StigsFatCousin (Jan 12, 2016)

Eagle11 said:


> Where is the castle in that photo?


Damnit uploaded the wrong file, lol. If you squint hard you might be able to pick up the castle 80km away, better yet just use your imagination.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

StigsFatCousin said:


> View attachment 557544
> can't wait to get this beast home


Haha - wrong photo  But love the M3
IMO looks sportier than the M4  Not biased. Oh the wait


----------



## colobrio (Jan 14, 2016)

*Unofficial Neuschwanstein Photo*

I didn't turn off the road to the official spot, because we were on at tight schedule on our way to the airport (it was raining the previous day when we toured the castles). Other than the rainy ending, it was a great two week trip (Bavaria, Prague, Krakow), and the most enjoyable 1,800 miles I've put on a car!


----------



## blecop (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## stimpynix (Mar 24, 2016)

*Seems like yesterday*

Taken April 13th.


----------



## m4recruiter (Dec 8, 2015)

Taken: May 4, 2016

Delivery: April 29, 2016


----------



## Glasman19 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Castle Shot*

Better late than never.


----------



## String33 (Aug 13, 2011)

I know it's not a BMW, but I thought since I used this website a lot in planning my trip and since I used the official Bimmerfest photo spot, I might be able to post my picture too. If not, feel free to delete my post. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

Delivery: April 14th 2016
Photo Taken: April 14th 2016


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

String33 said:


> I know it's not a BMW, but I thought since I used this website a lot in planning my trip and since I used the official Bimmerfest photo spot, I might be able to post my picture too. If not, feel free to delete my post. Thanks for all of your help.


Yes should be deleted.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

String33 said:


> I know it's not a BMW, but I thought since I used this website a lot in planning my trip and since I used the official Bimmerfest photo spot, I might be able to post my picture too. If not, feel free to delete my post. Thanks for all of your help.


I love it.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

That is a great photo even if it does not feature a BMW. I have this theory that the tradition of photographing cars in view of the castle actually originated from that infamous car, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang being pictured on film as it flew over the Bimmerfest photo spot with the castle in the background.


----------



## tubedreamer (Mar 13, 2015)

Have an E36 and E90 M3 at home and was going to get the M2, but had a chance to do ED on this other car, which I couldn't pass up. I relied heavily on Bimmerpost for planning ED before I even ordered the car =P, so here's my photo from yesterday, at 6:30 pm. I kind of overshot the spot but someone was taking wedding photos at the tree so I had to turn off to the side. The plus side is I got both castles in the photo. Sorry for the non-bmw invasion but I think people will appreciate this.

enjoy!


----------



## rome5982 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice car, very nice photo.


----------



## String33 (Aug 13, 2011)

tubedreamer said:


> Have an E36 and E90 M3 at home and was going to get the M2, but had a chance to do ED on this other car, which I couldn't pass up. I relied heavily on Bimmerpost for planning ED before I even ordered the car =P, so here's my photo from yesterday, at 6:30 pm. I kind of overshot the spot but someone was taking wedding photos at the tree so I had to turn off to the side. The plus side is I got both castles in the photo. Sorry for the non-bmw invasion but I think people will appreciate this.
> 
> enjoy!


Yeah, just some "other car." If you ever want to trade, let me know - I hear the GT4 rides terribly on American roads.


----------



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's a brief photo shoot from earlier today  it was rainy all day so couldn't get a clear pic but I guess will live with this!!!


----------



## en1066 (Apr 12, 2013)

*My M235*

Was worried the rainy weather would make for a bad photo but it actually turned out fairly neat.


----------



## SpeedsterBek (Jul 25, 2009)

Taken: May 21, 2016


----------



## 4Fan (Feb 5, 2016)

After 2,500 miles we arrived here....


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Lots of rain the day before. Had to go back for this shot on the 3rd


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

mconley3 said:


> Lots of rain the day before. Had to go back for this shot on the 3rd


that is the same spot were we took our photo but we were in the grass


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

What a great end to an ED......


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Chuck W. said:


>


Fantastic - congrats!


----------

